# Great Trip Last Weekend...



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Was able to get out four wheeling over the holiday weekend with a bunch of buddies and man was that a blast. We were looking at doing the Hatfield McCoy trails again in West Virginia because it has been such a cool trip in the past and the area is completely open to legal ATV use... but this time we chose the U.P. because 1 of our guys said that these Counties were open to legal ATV use. It was totally worth staying close to home! We rode out of Grand Marais and had an absolutely awesome ride putting almost 320 miles on the bikes in 3 days! When is the rest of the U.P. and the Northern Lower going to jump on board and open up to ATV use LEGALLY? Let me put this into perspective... we had a group of 16 guys, all renting rooms, eating out every meal, buying gas at every stop, and frequenting the Brewery after the ride was over every night! I spent around $350.00 in this small U.P. community over the weekend, and would do it again in a heart beat! Parked the truck on Thursday when we arrived, and didn't start the truck again until we left Sunday night! We either rode four wheelers or walked (to the brewery) everywhere we went! Thank you Grand Marais... VERY COOL RIDE!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Just out of curiousity did you ride the roads and snowmobile trails or did you run the ORV trails?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

dt7 said:


> ..... When is the rest of the U.P. and the Northern Lower going to jump on board and open up to ATV use LEGALLY?....


For information on what you are asking for, visit this site.. www.atvoffroad.net. Scroll down to "Current Michigan County ORV/OHV/ATV laws.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

As far as i know we stayed to the snowmobile trails... long straight runs... but we are looking into the atv routes for next trip... got any suggestions? We rode 8 and 88 mostly...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know what you're asking for but the DNR also has maps for all the legal trails/routes in all the counties, suitable for printing.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the link... lots of good info...


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

What motel did you guys stay at?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

